# Emei Baguazhang Question



## Xue Sheng (Jul 9, 2012)

Anyone here have any experience with the Emei Baguazhang for Liang Shouyu?

If so what do you think about it?

Or if you do Baguazhang so you have any opinion of it?


I was rather surprised at how much I liked the Xingyiquan that comes form him so I was wondering about the Bagua too.


----------



## blindsage (Jul 9, 2012)

I've read his book on it, but no personal experience with it.


----------



## XDJuicebox (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm reading the book right now, and I'm only halfway through, but I definitely recommend this book, even if you're not interested in Baguazhang. It really gets you thinking about a lot of things, and really teaches you a lot about Taoist thought, and it's basically like Qigong for dummies also.

It also does a really good job of explaining Jin to me, and I believe I have somewhat or a grasp on what Jin is.

I'm only halfway through the book, however, but even so, it's a must-read in my opinion. Everything is translated quite well, and very clearly explained.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks, I have already read the bagua book


----------



## mograph (Aug 9, 2012)

Have you contacted Ian Sinclair? He studied with Liang Shouyu.
http://www.taichicanada.com/contact/index.php


----------

